# Global Rally - Access for larger motorhomes



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Arrived last night at Lickhill. Must say, the access is very very tight. As you enter the site off the main road, you turn right to go along a narrow lane with trees down the left side and fence/bushes down the right. I must of had 6 inches maximum each side going down there. The worst was to come though, as you approach the reception you have to do a left turn which made our mh have an "encounter" with a large bush planted on the left. Once through that, its a tight right turn into the rally field, with wooden posts marking the edge of the narrow road out. Although upon inspection, these wooden posts are designed to come out.

So if your driving anything bigger than a panel van, it will be tight. If your driving an rv, may the force be with you!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh well Shane if you got in then i'm sure the rest of us will :lol: :lol: :lol: see you this afternoon.



Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

ttt for those with large motorhomes or RVs.

Joyce


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

sealady said:


> ttt for those with large motorhomes or RVs.
> 
> Joyce


Would you please explain that.............cos if it's what i think it is, you are well out of order!!!!!!!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lickhill*

Where is the sense of humour? does it have to taken so seriously, rvs will always have more difficulty in getting onto sites than your average van. but we are still supposed to be living in a democratic free country, as they say each to his own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

zaskar said:


> sealady said:
> 
> 
> > ttt for those with large motorhomes or RVs.
> ...


Doesn't it mean Tortuous Tight Turns?

Tco


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh dear Sealady.

I guess it is that kind of attitude that has caused so many Rvers to leave this site.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Lickhill*



ambegayo said:


> Where is the sense of humour? .


If it _does_ mean what I think ( and i truely hope it doesn't), I wouldn't call that humourous, it read more like down right nasty.



ambegayo said:


> rvs will always have more difficulty in getting onto sites than your average van. .


Very true, and never questioned.



ambegayo said:


> but we are still supposed to be living in a democratic free country, as they say each to his own.


Again, very true, but there are ways of expressing ones self and that I say again _read_ as just nasty.
What's wrong with..........
"Sorry chaps, those of you with large vans are gonna struggle and may wish to think twice?" It says exactly the same thing in a much more friendly way and is completely unambiguous.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Careful! Mind those sensitive flowers!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

tco said:


> Careful! Mind those sensitive flowers!


Noted...........and not considered worthy of rising to!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm sure they're used to having loads of larger units there, the rally field seems to be well frequented. Just take the usual care, and watch your extremities  8)


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Lickhill access*

One problem here is people 'taking offence' when none is intended. This is also why political correctness has become so rife forcing us to avoid innocent comments for fear of 'offending'.
However I also feel that personal comments can only inflame sensitivity so I would urge contributors not to post remarks such as the earlier one re flowers!
TonyP


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just for the record, ttt is an internet abbreviation (I had to look it up to satisfy my curiousity):-

ttt - To The Top, so the person's posts gets more screen time

aka (also known as)

'bump'


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Just for the record, ttt is an internet abbreviation (I had to look it up to satisfy my curiousity):-
> 
> ttt - To The Top, so the person's posts gets more screen time
> 
> ...


sounds a reasonable explanation, so ttt - so everybody is aware of possible access problems..... 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the information Snelly.

And to the rest, can we please leave our sensitivities at home and just have a good time !!!

Malcolm


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Sealady

Apologies...................I jumped to the wrong conclusion.

tco ............................What's that about flowers ?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

bognormike said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record, ttt is an internet abbreviation (I had to look it up to satisfy my curiousity):-
> ...


Oh dear!  How embarrassed do I feel now!? 

This is one abreviation I've never heard of and couldn't find earlier on this afternoon on Google. I've obviously read something into this that just wasn't meant. (I've seen another meaning for this abreviation elsewhere! 8O )
In fact, now I do know what it means, it's obvious that Sealady was just trying to be helpfull  so I quite happily, and with much relief, appologise unreservedly to Sealady for any hurt this misunderstanding may have caused  
Have a good rally guys! 

I shall now go and hide on my CL and give myself a dammed good thrashing!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pau

_ and give myself a dammed good thrashing![/I

I have told you before about advertising you pastimes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As to the access it is tight but everyone will get on, just drive carefully

stew_


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Well I obviously managed to keep this subject ttt :lol: [and yes it does mean *'to the top'*]. 

I thought I was behind with computer speak whoops 8)

Joyce


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

ttt  :lol: :roll: :wink: 

Have a pleasant meeting.

UN


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

You know when you stick your head through a railing, but it won't come out again, or put a ring on your finger and it won't come off. Can I leave before you in case you can't get out :lol: :lol: :lol:. I'm 27ft long, but my panel van and trailer does bend in the middle :lol:.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lickhill*

Just to put the record straight, I was not siding with the poster of ttt (still unsure of what it means (ttfn yes, and tt!!!) I was more in the mode of the last post, "can't everyone just get on together and have a good time"


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well just to let you all know that everyone got in ok be they big, middle or small in size and its peeing it down  at the moment.

To the top or ttt as the case may be



Jacquie


----------

